# Small vs Big dogs



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought it'd be fun to start a thread where we debate about which one's are best 
reasons I like big dogs-
They have the power to hurt you easily, but would rather suffocate yu with kisses
They are good pillows
They don't aggravate y back when trying to pet them
They are fun to wrestle with
nice big mouths for big kisses
nice big heads to ruffle around
nice pillows
nice cuddle buddies
they scare the sheet out of people who and cause the to reconsider hurting you or your property
they are powerful but the sweetest dogs ever 
they aren't annoying like small dogs..lol jk


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

BIG dogs! They do stuff for you like turn on lights, pull you up hills when you walk them, keep protentually harmful people away while inviting dog loves to come make conversation, are wonderful heaters on cold nights, don't yip or yap. Don't freak out because another dog is bigger then them ( atleast mine don't). Don't TRY to act all big and tough. Don't charge the door and yap when ever someone knocks at the door.
Are soft and make wonderful pillows. Help build muscles by playing tug-a-war. 
And on and on......
I love my big dogs!........even though they are 'medium' sized huskies.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I love them both, but I love small dogs just a bit more-

They don't cost a lot to feed (well that would be true if I didn't live in Canada)
They are easy to pick up if need be
Easy to travel with
Tess is a good pillow (unless you get a hipbone in the eye! :wink
They are fun to wrestle with
Generally higher energy
Very sweet
Small mouths for small non drooly kisses :wink:
They don't intimidate people who aren't comfortable around dogs
They have attitude!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

tricia beaver said:


> BIG dogs! ... Don't charge the door and yap when ever someone knocks at the door.


Duke doesn't yap, but you can tell when someone has knocked on the door from the sound of his nail scattering all over the hardwood floors haha he can never keep traction when he is excited, you can hear him slipping and sliding from a mile away!

I love both big and small dogs, I think they both have their pro's and con's, but I do love my big boy Duke (he is the first big dog I've had though). These are my lists:

Pro's of big dogs:
They just look super cool, so big and strong
Intimidating to strangers (even though I know the worst he will do is lick you to death)
Easy to wrestle with, dont have to worry I will hurt him (just have to worry he will hurt me!)
Good height for pats and hugs when walking by :wink:

Pro's of small dogs:
Easier to handle - can be picked up, moved, stopped, etc without too much effort (not so easy to stop, pick up and move a 35kg ball of energy labrador)
Generally less drool :tongue:
Not intimidating (can be a pro and a con, depending on the visitor haha)
Cheaper to feed!
Lap dogs (or should I say, lap dogs that dont crush my lap like Duke, who thinks he is a lap dog)


I could quite happily own big or small dogs, but right now I'm loving my big dog and couldnt imagine having a small one! I think big dog will also come in handy when we have kids, and I dont have to worry about the kids squashing or hurting a little dog (hopefully Duke has calmed a little by then so I dont have to worry about him knocking my kids over either haha)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

If your big dog is pulling you on walks, you have a training problem. If your dog is nipping and yapping at people, you have an even bigger training problem. If your dog is charging the door, you have, yet again, another training problem. I've seen ALL of these issues in big and small dogs. 

Perhaps its because I have three "heart" breeds, all of which are different sizes, but I just don't have a favorite size. Favorite breeds, sure. 

While I think a lot of people think having a small dog gives them a free pass to be more negligent with training, the idea that all small dogs are ill behaved annoyances is rather offensive. Furthermore, the idea that all big dogs are drooling, dopey messes is equally annoying.
Corgis, Boxers, and Danes. All over the size spectrum. I love them. 


While I'm certain this thread was started with playful intentions, remember that blanket statement are quite offensive. That's someone's dog you're talking about.

And for what its worth: my Corgi never yip and yapped at people, and my Danes don't drool.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I am definitely a bigger dog person. 

Yet I have this little cherub in my life. He was an impulse and I have never regretted bringing his 8 ounce self home. He has personality coming out his ears, a heart bigger than any large dog, a sense of life that is so rare. He is a 65lb pup in an 8lb body. He does every thing a larger dog does (including swimming) and also gets to sleep between us under the blankets. He always gets a lap or a lift. He has the mind of any smart thought processing, problem solving, sweet eyed sneaky dog. I just want to squeeze him tight and bury my face in he soft fur while he licks inside my ears :smile: 

I love my little chi dog Sprocket :smile:

Now, I will never own another small dog ever. This little dog has fulfilled my need for a small dog to last a lifetime  he is _that_ special.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

While I've never owned anything less than 50 lbs... I have to say the idea of a small dog appeals to me. I would LOVE to take my dog with me while traveling. I would love to pack them up and go! 

I love Italian Greyhounds, regular ol' Greyhounds, Danes (of course), German Shepherds, and Irish Wolfhounds. Clearly I prefer medium to large/giant sized dogs... but it's mostly because of temperament. I love that the giants tend to be more calm... but the sighthounds have a lot of energy to burn too which makes them fairly versatile in their exercise abilities which I love. I have a soft spot for German Shepherds and Mals since I had some growing up... but truth be told, I think they're too smart for me. ;-) I think my biggest concern with small dogs is that I would hurt them..or that they would somehow get hurt by the environment or other dogs. 

Really, people... size DOESN'T matter. :wink: To me at least... I am all about the personality! It just so happens that Danes tend to have the characteristics I look for in one great big bundle.... but I would never turn down a little dog just because they were little. But then again, I'm pretty sure you could hand me this: http://bit.ly/ddZ2z3 and I would love it all the same.... :wink:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

you left out medium sized hwell:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> If your big dog is pulling you on walks, you have a training problem. If your dog is nipping and yapping at people, you have an even bigger training problem. If your dog is charging the door, you have, yet again, another training problem. I've seen ALL of these issues in big and small dogs.


Oh I definitely agree a lot of it is a training problem. As for Duke running to the door, thats laziness on my part - he hasnt been an inside dog all that long and I've been lazy about stopping him (plus it's only ever steven, coming home from work, and he loves when Duke greets him in the doorway). If we have visitors knock on the door I do stop him. 




PuppyPaws said:


> Furthermore, the idea that all big dogs are drooling, dopey messes is equally annoying.


It is a stereotype, but gosh it describes my dog to a tee haha. His drool has been slightly less severe lately, mostly only have to watch out when he's just had a drink because it's like he fills his mouth with water then walks off letting it leak out for the next 10 minutes!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've always had several big dogs plus ONE little dog at a time. I love love love my big dogs. Big, fluffy, taking on long walks, wrapping your whole arms around in hugs, intimidating the burglars, wrestling on the floor, etc. I will always have big dogs.

But, I've always had one little dog at the same time. It's always been a Lhasa so far. Something I could pick up and put in my lap (not always willingly with Lhasa's), something I could put little sweaters on, comb, snuggle with, trip over (ha), and have the family members trip over (more then once). Lhasa's are really tough and they don't yap so they are big dogs in little bodies. I'm not sure they actually count as little dogs.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

We have a Doberman and 2 small dogs...Shih Tzu and a Yorkie. I am a big dog person, but also see the advantages of the smaller breeds to (less food and easy to travel with)....but I will always have a big dog!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am a fan of the small dog. Of course JRT's _think_ they are big dogs so maybe it is the best of both worlds! Anyway I love that I can carry Lola if need be. I love that I can afford to feed her the best dog food because she only eats 1/2 cup per day. I love that I can snuggle her against my neck and she can be a lap dog. I love that she can crawl under the cover at night and curl up in my stomach and go to sleep. I love that her little tongue can give sweet, non sloppy, non drooly kisses. I love that she is so easy to take riding in the car and takes so little space. I like that she can run and get the zoomies in the house without causing major damage. I love that her size doesn't intimidate cats or kids. I love her energizer bunny energy and playfulness. I also love that she doesn't poop mounds! So much easier to pick up little dog poop.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> But, I've always had one little dog at the same time. It's always been a Lhasa so far. Something I could pick up and put in my lap (not always willingly with Lhasa's), something I could put little sweaters on, comb, snuggle with, trip over (ha), and have the family members trip over (more then once). Lhasa's are really tough and they don't yap so they are big dogs in little bodies. I'm not sure they actually count as little dogs.


All of the Lhasas Ive EVER been around would be VERY mad at you, and would stay that way for at least a week, if they EVER heard you calling them a "little dog"!!LOL :lol:



But all in all I ADORE my medium to big dogs....and it takes a GOOD little dog to steal my heart, but a few have!:wink:

And I TOTALLY agree with EVERYTHING Linsey said, some/most little dogs annoy the CRAP out of me....but that is because their owners are too lazy to train them.......and on the same hand some medium and large dogs also annoy the crap out of me because of their owners.....so yaa....I like MY dogs, and dogs owned by RESPONSIBLE, respectful people who bother to train their dogs!!!



But as far as MY dogs go, I FAR prefer feeding my medium sized dogs(and I cant imagine how VERY MUCH fun it would be to have a large/giant to feed!!!) :biggrin: I LOVE giving Rhett his 1.5# of what ever I have for him....rather then Brody and his 6ounces!!!LOL


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't see myself with anything smaller then 30lbs. Boone is 37lbs, Woof is 40lbs and Ranger is 120lbs. I do prefer medium/large/giant dogs. Just can't see a Chihuahua or Yorkie trapsing through the brush and knee high mud with me or out hunting ducks or moose with the boyfriend. Can't see them out with us running along the snow mobile or riding in the pan of the truck. Or rough housing, I'd be afraid I'd break a little dog. Also have this habit of "walking through" my dogs when they are in my way think I'd end up stepping on a small dog.

I have met many a small dog that I adore but I don't think one would really fit into my/our needs.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I like both. I used to think I liked big dogs because my perception of small dogs was skewed, I had limited exposure to ones I knew well. My relatives Shih Tzu who is lazy, highly fearful, very soft, not athletic at all, dislikes much physical contact, is only playful when she's in the mood (maybe once a day, maybe), is uncomfortable with other dogs (though I would chalk that up to socialization 100%) that sort of thing was my main exposure to small dogs. Then we got Tucker and I changed my mind very quickly. He is very athletic and always willing to go out and do stuff, he's very busy. His only fear issues revolve around strangers (and is genetic), he does not have noise phobias and is not soft when it comes to the cat swatting at him or someone yelling at him (these things would result in the Shih Tzu flipping on her back, running from room and staying away, being fearful around whatever frightened her for several hours, etc.), he is the most people oriented cuddly dog ever who is always following me or mom from room to room. He LOVES to play and is always up for tug or fetch, he has a high prey drive to he just can't help it. He's just fun and very rewarding. He loves to rough house and play chase and loves other dogs.

I used to think the "big dog in small dog's body" thing was more rare, but now I think it's sort of a stupid saying. When people refer to behaviors that make the dog qualify as big dogs in a little body they are just talking about dogs being dogs, being athletic and confident. So what are small dogs supposed to be? Shaky things that can't touch the ground outside and don't know how to play? So I don't use that saying anymore lol. My small dog acts like a normal small dog which tend to act like big dogs because they're all dogs.


The only differences I can think of based purely on size would be the amount they eat, higher possibility of injury in small dogs, intimidation to burglars (though I never ever think about that, it's really not a worry where I live) and ease of transportation. Little dogs might take a little longer to destroy whatever they are chewing. I do personally find large dogs more...rewarding to cuddle with or something. It's hard to explain, I just feel you get a fuller cuddle since you can wrap your self all around them lol. Tucker is a grade A cuddler but I can't get that full arm wrap and squeeze when we lie on the couch like I could with our last (65 pound) dog Max.

As far as all the temperament differences, that comes down to breed and individual differences. Small dogs tend to come in terriers and companion breeds and the two are completely different. Then of course there are differences among the breeds in each group. Then of course mutts can take the best (or worst) of both worlds. There are some small sighthounds and herders too which bring a ton of other differences, and Doxies too but I kind of toss them in with terriers personally. So what I'm getting at is how can I possibly say I don't like small dogs when there are so many different small breeds with huge differences in personality and looks.

The small dogs being fearful issue I feel has SOME merit, but only when it comes to those who don't adequately socialize their dogs. I feel a large dog who is under socialized has a better chance of not being fearful than a small dog who is under socialized simply because it's easier to become intimidated by something that towers over you. I feel either size, when well socialized will not be fearful (barring cruddy breeding practices).

So I just say I like confident, athletic, medium-high energy, playful, super cuddly dogs with short coats and a non-squished muzzle and know that there are tons of small and large dogs that fit that mold and I would be happy with either one.


I know I'm probably taking this too seriously lol, but now that I have a small dog I feel bad for the stereotype they have. I remember when we were looking for a dog I had to reassure mom several times that just because it had Chihuahua in it didn't mean it would shake. Dad talked about a guy he knew with a "hairless Chihuahua" so I'd say a Chinese crested and all it did was lay on it's bed and if the guy spoke to him he'd shake. After getting Tucker I was across the street from a bus stop playing LAT and some guy and his kids came over and asked if they could pet him, I said no he's scared of strangers and the guy's response was "of course he is, he's small". Mom has said several times, when Tucker is being spazzy, that she thought if she got a small dog it wouldn't need much exercise. Honestly she would have been better off with an English mastiff or something.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

I will always have a big dog, probably will always have at least one GSD. Just love em for so many different reasons 

But I also like well behaved little dogs though. It's nice to curl up on the couch to watch a movie and snuggle with my sisters 4lb chihuahua. But I don't see a little dog living with me anytime soon. Rayne is just a little too....interested in them. I know I could train it out of her but it would be a battle, and I don't want to squash any of her prey drive yet. So the little dog will have to wait hwell:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like both, but for my lifestyle, I prefer larger dog. To me Uno is more like a medium sized because I'm so tall, which is actually ideal. He doesent eat a ton, very low maintenance. 
One of the reasons I adopted Uno was because I love fit, athletic dogs with high endurance. I'm very outdoorsy and its great having a dog that is able to hike with me for 15 miles carrying their own backpack, climb various terrain and cliffs, go jogging, etc. 
I dont put a lot of emphasis on personal protection aspect of it, but Uno is extremely overprotective of me, so I do fee little more confident going on walks alone when its already dark out. 

I've never been a huge fan of small dogs until my parents adopted Indy, the long haired dachshund. He's the sweetest most mellow small dog i've ever met. He loves cuddling and I love picking him up and carrying him around like a baby. Everybody loves him, especially kids.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I didn't mean that all big dogs are drooly.. but the smaller the surface area of the tongue, the less saliva.. I didn't mean to offend anyone cause I know there are plenty of dry mouthed larger breeds!! I was mostly just replying to RC's comment!

I think people tend to think that a small dog doesn't need much exercise.. when both my two dogs LOVE to go on long hikes (not through water though!!). All dogs benefit from daily exercise, small or large, and small dogs can be much higher energy than a lot of bigger ones! :smile:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

minnieme said:


> I'm pretty sure you could hand me this: http://bit.ly/ddZ2z3 and I would love it all the same.... :wink:


The attention you'd get on walks.. LOL. People already call Tess "aww so ugly she's cute!" I don't wanna know what they would say about him.. I'm sure he's perfectly sweet but a looker he is not!...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I do love both. But I'm more of a small dog person now.

- cheaper and easier to feed
- easier to travel with
- he's welcome in even non-dog "lovers" peoples homes, because he's small, non shedding and well behaved.
- can do everything a big dog can do but in a smaller package (swimming, running, agility, all that).
- less mess (when he gets dirty, or wet, he's super easy to dry off, clean, or stick in the sink, etc).
- no drool, LOL
- doesn't knock me over when he jumps on me
- basically everyone always thinks he's cute, not intimidated by him
- easy to pick up if trouble ensues


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Little Brown Jug said:


> I can't see myself with anything smaller then 30lbs. Boone is 37lbs, Woof is 40lbs and Ranger is 120lbs. I do prefer medium/large/giant dogs. Just can't see a Chihuahua or Yorkie trapsing through the brush and knee high mud with me or out hunting ducks or moose with the boyfriend. Can't see them out with us running along the snow mobile or riding in the pan of the truck. Or rough housing, I'd be afraid I'd break a little dog. Also have this habit of "walking through" my dogs when they are in my way think I'd end up stepping on a small dog.
> 
> I have met many a small dog that I adore but I don't think one would really fit into my/our needs.


Pshhhh.... tell that to Jackson. Although of course he's 16lbs so not necessarily a little Yorkie. But he will be the FIRST to rushing through the brush, colliding through the snow, diving in the pool, or running through the woods. Actually his little girlfriend Nala is 6lbs and does all of these things too, so it can happen.

Though I do think I'd never go smaller than 10lbs on a dog.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I defintely prefer big dogs! There are some small dogs that I really enjoy, but sadly I've only met 4-5 that are actually trained and are awesome :frown: Though I know there are definitely more out there.

I'll probably always have medium-large dogs, though I wouldn't mind a Cocker! There is one in my agility class and I love him <3



hmbutler said:


> It is a stereotype, but gosh it describes my dog to a tee haha. His drool has been slightly less severe lately, mostly only have to watch out when he's just had a drink because it's like he fills his mouth with water then walks off letting it leak out for the next 10 minutes!!


LOL! It describes Harleigh too :biggrin: Maybe it is just Labs that are drooling, dopey messes? :wink: That is what many people think anyways... someone said they were a "short-bus breed". Seriously? They may be a tad off their rocker (at least Harleigh is), but they are extremely smart and just plain fun! lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Never say never - I always swore I would never have a small dog, those yappy little underfoot things that aren't real dogs, just wind-up irritants.

Then, because my husband said he could stand a small dog but not another big one, I got Snorkels. She wasn't a dog I would have ever chosen for myself.

When we were in Texas last year, she was all over the place in the pasture - the only problem was she would get in the high grass and we had a hard time locating her.

And you learn to scoot your feet so you don't step on them. I'd never had to do that before.

i will always love big dogs - small dogs, especially older ones like Snorkels, just can't physically do some of the things a larger dog can do. 

But we adore her. She has changed my whole attitude toward small dogs.

She's not yappy and not an irritant, but she still seems like a wind-up dog. We often pick her up and give her an imaginary crank and set her back down, and off she goes.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I just fostered a senior Bichon, and she stole all of our hearts  She had my big dogs wrapped around her little paw within minutes, haha. She's definitely got me thinking about another addition.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I prefer medium dogs, they just suit my lifestyle better. I do love both big, medium and small dogs though, but given the chance I'd choose a medium, 40lbs or so.
I too think small dogs get a bad rap. I love small dogs that are treated as a dog. There is a huge over abundance of small dogs round here, they don't walk more than 3 houses because 'their little legs can't handle it'. They are carried or picked up in a panic whenever a big mean dog (read Mollie) comes near, coodled and coddled, 'now, now poor baby, just ignore the nasty big dog' as the little thing is struggling like hell to make a meal out of Mol, or Windy the cat. 
Now, give me one of those dogs for a week, and it would be the happiest, dirtiest, tiredest, pup around. I looked after the miniature neighbours poodle once and got in a $hit load of trouble with them because I actually walked their little poochum, but that pup's body language showed he loved every second he was running around with us up in the fields and on the beach. Oh well. 
I'd love a German Shepherd, but the size thing is such a problem, especially with us travelling a lot, staying at motels and friends/families houses where they are more accepting of a smaller dog. Most of all though, as we are constantly going out on one of the boats or on my kayak, they need to be slightly smaller so they can go everywhere with us.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Every dog ... no matter what size, color, or shape; has a place in my heart and home. I have owned and worked with both large and small dogs and sizes in between, and I enjoy them all.

Though I do currently own 3 small dogs, but have both small to giant dogs on my "I has a very large WANT for this dog" list! Right now the two breeds on my 'very much a want' list are Border Collies and Great Danes.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Having two labs an ori pei and a beagle well I believe I have all three sizes and hmmm Nope will not say ones better than the other, but I tend to like a bit bigger size.And we had had a Dalmatian and German Shepard/ Husky mix at one time And I had pure mutts from the farm, when I was a child they were small, I tend to go for difference! *Their personality *is what attracts me the most to dogs of all breeds and mixed up jumbled up breeds! My sister-in-law and brother-in-law have what we tend to call the junk yard variety of dogs you just don't know what this dog is mixed with and I tell you they hit the jack pot when they adopted this tiny mixed jumbled up puppy she is the sweetest dog the most affectionate now medium sized dog you have ever met! Where she gets that beautiful personality, who knows since she is such a mix, but wow that dogs really unbelievably nice!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

You know for me, traveling with the big dog (Tanis) is easier than the little dog (Tiffa). I just put his food in the cooler, open the door and he's good to go for a six hour drive. Tiffa is nervous in the car and can't stay still. 

I love the BIG dog hugs I get from Tanis. He wants to be hugged all of the time.

Tiffa warms my toes at night and even when she's acting her worst, one look in that cute little face and all is forgiven. 

I've been very annoyed by other people's little dogs. I think combining them with a big dog is better for their socialization. She never yaps at strangers or other dogs. I got a compliment from one of my neighbors last week at how well socialized she is. She doesn't hesitate to get right in there and play with a boxer and a bulldog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love them all.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I have always and will always love german shepherd dogs. My husband, however, has allergy issues with many breeds. Somehow we ended up with a maltese. I was one of those small dog haters, swore I would never have one, especially a little yappy white one of all things!

The day we picked up Rocky, I melted. That itty bitty ball of fluff snuggled against me. I know understand what a heart dog is. I love him, adore him. I will always have a maltese.

What is great about Rocky, my 5lb pooch?

He doesnt shed.
He eats so little I can afford the good stuff.
He snuggles so sweetly and fits perfectly in my lap or next to me on the chair.
He is very portable and very well behaved.
He is sweet with strangers, not at all the yappy monster I first expected.
He looks adorable in sweaters and likes wearing clothes. 
He is easy for me to groom on my own.
He fits into the sink for bathing.
I can keep up easily with his excercise needs.
He doesnt take up hald the bed at night, shares my pillow with me.
He is easy on the back to carry.
He makes a nice heating pad.
His heartworm preventative and flea and tick medicine are less due to being so small.
People are not intimidated by him as they would be a larger dog, so he gets a good amount of interaction with strangers. I like that he is well socialized.

I could go on, however I love large dogs too and could list just as many pluses for them. My husband wants to add a wheaten terrier later and we have already gone through the pros and cons to make sure we can afford to continue the same lifestyle.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

At this point and time, little dogs are it for me (especially my iggies). Why I think they're the bee's knees:
*having a little head snuggled up under my chin and not be "choked"
*picking them up for hugs and getting hugged back
*Puppy kisses that don't leave me feeling wet
*the "whaaa...How?" moments like when Little (3mos, 2lb) Scotty picked up a knuckle bone and jumped up on to the couch with it or (6mos, 8lb) Blaise leaping over a 3ft wall from a sit.
*on "bad days" they're able to get their zoomies out without any "help" or "destruction"


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I love both but prefer smaller dogs. Not the tiniest toy breeds exactly but rather dogs in the 15-30 lb range .

Reasons I love the size of my dogs (all Cockers) :

-They can easily be picked up and carried when needed.
-They can't reach food put up on counters.
-Less fur to clean up.
-Easy to snuggle (perfect lap size).
-Very few apartments that allow dogs (none so far as mine fit under the "20 lbs or under" rule) will restrict them.
-Can transport all of them in the car at once with room to spare.
-Cheaper feeding costs.
-Longer lifespans (this is for small dogs in general, especially compared to giants).
-I can physically break up a fight without injuries.
-They can't pull me over by pulling on the leash (I'm a really small person so this is great, ha).
-I'm not a fan of drooling dogs and those dogs coincidentally tend to be larger. Our Cockers never drool, nor do any of my fosters (which are mostly terriers and toy breeds).
-Better selection of cute sweaters. I don't dress up my dogs for fun but they wear sweaters on extremely cold days and the small dog ones are always cuter .
-Less destruction (they just physically can't get into the same amount of trouble and our dogs don't knock stuff over, either, like a lot of big dogs seem to).

Really, though, no size of dog is "better". It totally depends on the person and their lifestyle . For me, small to medium dogs are best...especially when apartment hunting. But I'd love a Rottweiler or a Doberman someday! And I'd love to get one of the larger spaniels, too .


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

hmbutler ithought u had a french bulldog ?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> hmbutler ithought u had a french bulldog ?


Your kidding right!?!?! (Does it LOOK like a Frenchie in her signature?!!?)


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Your kidding right!?!?! (Does it LOOK like a Frenchie in her signature?!!?)


no it doesn't which is why I said I thought she had one. it's you're not your btw. ...I'm a piece of work for pointing that out ''write'' meggles? -=p.I actually meant Boston terrier anyway.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> no it doesn't which is why I said I thought she had one. it's you're not your btw. ...I'm a piece of work for pointing that out ''write'' meggles? -p.I actually meant Boston terrier anyway.


Ya, I dont care about the spelling....

Anyways....Wow....just WOW....Boston Terrier, REALLY???


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

what is so wow about that...go say wow to someone else mind your own business..you don't care because you can't spell it properly...obviously
Yes I am pretty sure she had a picture of a boston terrier long ago but i could be wrong which is why I asked...but I was talking to hmbutler not abbie crawford.


Scarlett_O' said:


> Ya, I dont care about the spelling....
> 
> Anyways....Wow....just WOW....Boston Terrier, REALLY???


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what is so wow about that...go say wow to someone else mind your own business..you don't care because you can't spell it properly...obviously
> Yes I am pretty sure she had a picture of a boston terrier long ago but i could be wrong which is why I asked...but I was talking to hmbutler not abbie crawford.


HAHA, you posted on an open forum...so stop whining!

And I dont care that I accidentally wrote out the wrong your/you're because 1. ....well I dont care! and 2. I D.O. N.O.T. C.A.R.E!!!!

Oh, and it's Abi Crawford smarty pants.....too bad you arent smart enough to know that.....and a lot of other things.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

What's the big deal with misspelled words RC? Seriously I have seen you use the wrong spelling, and I do it all the time, and when I catch it I fix it. Not a big deal. But to answer your question about size...I prefer midsize dogs between 40-60/70 pounds. More to snuggle and love. I don't mind grooming obviously or I would not have sibes. Plus when Bella the foster Tolian/Pyr was here I started to give thought to bigger dogs, still not sure if we will do that in the future, we'll just have to see what's around the next curve in the road of life.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what is so wow about that...go say wow to someone else mind your own business..you don't care because you can't spell it properly...obviously
> Yes I am pretty sure she had a picture of a boston terrier long ago but i could be wrong which is why I asked...but I was talking to hmbutler not abbie crawford.


you know what i would like?

i would like a discussion to continue that stays on topic and does not make you the center of the discussion and make it all about you.

RC. please stop and let this discussion continue about big dogs and little dogs and let's stop making it about you.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

I only pointed out scarlett's misspelling because she was rude to me, and so I had the right to retaliate. Was there really a need for her to say wow oh wow(as if I'm a moron?) It was uncalled ''four''!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> I only pointed out scarlett's misspelling because she was rude to me, and so I had the right to retaliate. Was there really a need for her to say wow oh wow(as if I'm a moron?) It was uncalled ''four''!!!


here's an idea. when you're feeling that someone is rude, take it private. send a message that way, so as not to be rude to the original poster.

that would be a reasonable idea.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I will attempt to un-hijack this thread...


I'm a great lover of big dogs. I always imagine having dogs that you can "do things" with - hiking, camping, walks on the beach, trips to the dog park, and so on. I know that small dogs can do all of those things and more, but always pictured myself with a bigger dog. There are also some larger breeds that are just not my style, but in general big dogs are my preference.

That being said, I am madly in looooooooove with my BFF's mini doxie, and would like one of my own at some point in the not-too-distant future, so maybe I'm changing my spots.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

magicre said:


> here's an idea. when you're feeling that someone is rude, take it private. send a message that way, so as not to be rude to the original poster.
> 
> that would be a reasonable idea.


you realize the original poster and i are like this(crosses fingers)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> That being said, I am madly in looooooooove with my BFF's mini doxie, and would like one of my own at some point in the not-too-distant future, so maybe I'm changing my spots.


Doxies have a way of doing that to you. I went 53 years without a small dog, and never thought I would enjoy having one. 

i think in the end we just love what we are exposed to - the only dog I think I would never enjoy having is a mini schnauzer. No offense to them, but I have never met one that didn't bark constantly with this ear piercing yip yip yip.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

what about a regular schnauzer?


xellil said:


> Doxies have a way of doing that to you. I went 53 years without a small dog, and never thought I would enjoy having one.
> 
> i think in the end we just love what we are exposed to - the only dog I think I would never enjoy having is a mini schnauzer. No offense to them, but I have never met one that didn't bark constantly with this ear piercing yip yip yip.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what about a regular schnauzer?


I've not really known the big ones. I've really only known three minis - my cousin had one, and a friend had one. A third comes to the dog park. Maybe it's me, but they all just bark bark bark at me constantly. Gives me a complex.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

xellil said:


> Doxies have a way of doing that to you. I went 53 years without a small dog, and never thought I would enjoy having one.



It's so true. Damn them and their short-legged charm! What am I supposed to do with a wee baby doxie and 2 crazy boxers? :crazy:


The only breed I'm really not crazy about is German Shepherds. There's no real reason, and I've known a couple of lovely ones, but I've never really taken to them. Then again, I had never really taken to a female dog until I had my Lila...and now she's my love! So perhaps one day a GS will steal my heart too.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Collies at 45-80 pounds are my absolute loves. Shelties are my next favorite at about 20 pounds so nothing very tiny. We are a clumsy family and I don't think a tiny one would make it for long. The collies are so much more easy going and tempermentally sound. The shelties tend to be yappier and a little neurotic -Collies - are the don't worry, be happy dogs and the Shelties are very Type A, perfectionist dogs. They are both beautiful and graceful which I love and the shelties are easier to take with me on errands.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

xellil said:


> i think in the end we just love what we are exposed to - the only dog I think I would never enjoy having is a mini schnauzer. No offense to them, but I have never met one that didn't bark constantly with this ear piercing yip yip yip.


Simba would love to meet you, haha! He does do the high-pitch yip, but it's only when he's acting like a little baby because you leave the house without him (He loves going out and for rides). Otherwise he has a deeper "ROOOOOO!" that he uses for everything, but especially for being a sass.

Though, this is something I have heard constantly throughout my life about Miniature Schnauzers, and I always wonder, "Are we talking about the same breed?", as I personally have never met these dogs people speak about, lol! Of course, can't meet um' all.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Malorey said:


> Simba would love to meet you, haha! He does do the high-pitch yip, but it's only when he's acting like a little baby because you leave the house without him (He loves going out and for rides). Otherwise he has a deeper "ROOOOOO!" that he uses for everything, but especially for being a sass.
> 
> Though, this is something I have heard constantly throughout my life about Miniature Schnauzers, and I always wonder, "Are we talking about the same breed?", as I personally have never met these dogs people speak about, lol! Of course, can't meet um' all.


Logical or not, I think there's something about me they don't like. Like the one in the dog park - he doesn't stand there and bark at anyone but me. But he does it to me every time. It's slightly embarrassing - I'm pretty sure I've never done anything bad to a schnauzer!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> Logical or not, I think there's something about me they don't like. Like the one in the dog park - he doesn't stand there and bark at anyone but me. But he does it to me every time. It's slightly embarrassing - I'm pretty sure I've never done anything bad to a schnauzer!!



I've certainly THOUGHT about doing bad things to a schnauzer :becky:

My neighbor had a miniature schnauzer that terrorized the neighborhood. Bit her, bit her kids, attacked other little dogs, barked incessantly at all the neighbors, etc etc. Total little demon in a dog suit. 

I'm sure there are perfectly nice miniature schnauzers out there somewhere........we just haven't met them yet


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know a gal that has a mini schnauzer she is the cutest dog I would love to have her. I have never heard her yap. Her daughter has a male that is a little bigger and I don't like him as much but really haven't been around him. Her's is at her mother and fathers sometimes when I am there. So she's always mad because she was left so she just stands there depressed and wants to be loved on.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Just had a reminder of another reason to love smaller dogs. Not being hauled down the street. And I'm not just talking about poorly trained dogs either. Flashback, when Blaise was a tiny pup, he was going potty outside on a windy night when a plasitc bag swooped up behind him and whapped/wrapped around him. This, of course, scared the beejesuz out of him. I, being somewhat dense, didn't think much of the incident. Back to the present, we went to Petsmart, it was windy, just as we get close to the entrance, a plastic bag comes blowing at us and Blaise had a complete melt down 
:0( Flung himself back against the end of the leash, struggling like mad to get away from the "monster". It was horrible seeing him so terrified. If a large dog had done that just suddenly hauled against the leash, I would have been on the ground and probably have lost the leash.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay. About those Miniature Schnauzers... I grew up with one. Never will I own one in this lifetime. This dog was hyper beyond belief, with the shrieking yaps that pierce the eardrum. I mean, her barks were painful, if you were anywhere within earshot. Out of a large family she only attached to one person (my Mom). 

During her reign as family dog, we took in a friend's Bassett Hound while he was recuperating from a broken leg. Man, what a difference! This ol' lug was so sweet and calm, and brought a more balanced energy to the household. Too bad we couldn't have kept him...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I love all dogs (well, most, I've met a few that I could live without) but I gravitate more towards big dogs. I really like the 70-90lb range, perfect snuggling size.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Clearly I'm a small dog kinda gal considering my house is a bit overrun with the little ankle-biters. I absolutely love dogs of any size and grew up with med to large dogs. When my hubby and I married he wanted a Dachshund and I didn't but when he won and we brought that little short legged beast home I was totally smitten. I've not been without a doxie since and that's been 22 yrs. 
When I decided to get my first Chihuahua it was only after being around some that were wonderful that changed my mind about the stereotypes I've heard about them. Now, I can't say that a couple of mine aren't totally typical to the breed and act like complete fools in the wrong situation but because they're tiny, I just pick their little asses up and put them somewhere else. Easy peasy...
There are lots of great things about little dogs but I think one major reason I enjoy them is because I'm a small person so I can physically handle them easier. And I don't just mean if they're misbehaving, I mean if I needed to get an injured one in the car by myself or needed to medicate one that wasn't wanting to hold still. You know, situations like that. I love the sizes of most of mine but would like to have one or two in the future that were a little larger. I'd LOVE to have a German Pinscher and I think they're generally around 20-25. I said when my Tommy died I would absolutely NEVER have another toy sized dog because they're so fragile. And now there's Natalia.... Even my smallest Chihuahua Angel is 7 lbs and she's a pretty sturdy little dog. Tommy was seriously breakable though and even accidentally bumping against him could send him flying across the room. Nat is the same way. And she's a total maniac! So it'll be a miracle if I don't break her before long. But I do love the tiny idiot so what's a girl to do??


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont know what miniature schnauzers you guys are meeting but I have never met one I didn't like! 

This little guy in the back really took a liking to Sprocket  They were buddies after about 2 seconds.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> It's so true. Damn them and their short-legged charm! What am I supposed to do with a wee baby doxie and 2 crazy boxers? :crazy:


LOL one of my neighbors has a very, very well trained boxer who keeps her composure at all times... until she sees Tiffa. Then she dances and leaps and turns into a puppy. Add a mini-doxie to your boxers and you will never need to turn on a TV for entertainment again!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> LOL one of my neighbors has a very, very well trained boxer who keeps her composure at all times... until she sees Tiffa. Then she dances and leaps and turns into a puppy. Add a mini-doxie to your boxers and you will never need to turn on a TV for entertainment again!



Yes! I already tell people that I never hooked up my cable when I moved to Victoria 'cause my monsters are plenty entertaining. Add a mini doxie, and I could probably start charging for the floor show! :clap2:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a GSD but there are dogs ranging in size from small
to giant that i would own.


----------

